# Frustrated at Menagerie Manor



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

For the past 30+ years my home, known in the neighborhood as "Menagerie Manor" has been refuge to all sort of creatures. Cared for meticulously for medical needs or just a place to recuperate from life and its hazards until they can return to the wild. Some because of injuries become permanent residence but most are temporary. Birds are my greatest enjoyment and I devote a vast number of hours to their well-being. As of late I have been having some evil thoughts toward a species that has been causing me a lot of frustration - Cooper's Hawks!!!!!
I was recently "house - bound" due to having eye surgeries on both eyes and a week apart. I had convinced my wife that she should go to work and that I did not need a sitter. This left me at home to sit and listen to my books on tape as this was all the activity I was capable of as vision in my left eye was like looking though bubble glass and my left eye was bandaged shut. About four hours into being home alone Miss Betty our Corgi dog imparted in a gentle way that she needed to chaperon her little brother Otto outdoors to answer natures call. So I in pajamas, housecoat and slippers carefully maneuvered the rooms and out to the back door. I let the dogs out and immediately heard a lot of racket coming from my loft. I squinted my eye trying to see anything out of the ordinary but was unable to see that far. So I switched slippers for garden clogs and began a slow trip to the loft at the back of our garden. On my arrival I discovered the trap was full of pigeons frantically tying to escape. My first thought was of one of those pesky cats belonging to the "crazy cat lady" next door, had managed to get into the loft. So I carefully opened the entrance door and was greeted with a flurry of dark wings. A female Cooper's Hawk had obviously entered through the trap opening and once inside could not figure out an exit. Fortunately in its confusion it had not made prey of even one of my beloved pigeons. My heart was pounding and the bird sensed this only to make it more nervous, so I took a few minutes to calm myself, which had a similar effect on the bird. I then reached out and took hold of both legs and the tail which immobilized the dangerous part of my captive. I then turned and kicked the door open and holding the bird in front of me I stepped out of the loft, big mistake! Sara Jane and Peggy Sue our Buff Orpington hen's nearly had heart failure and went screaming through the garden, and if not for fences would probably still be running. The poor girls have not laid eggs in a month and still look suspiciously at my approach. I put the hawk into one of our quarantine cages until I could contact someone to come and remove the offender for release at a safer distance. My releaser unfortunately did not heed my request of taking to another county and released her about ten miles from Menagerie Manor. The hawk is back needless to say and I recently lost woof my younger birds. Yesterday I was in the back garden watching my Homers return to the loft and my oldest bird 'Gallico' was making a landing at the entrance with the hawk in close pursuit, I had a garden stake in my hand and let out a yell and threw the stick at the bird. Gallico dived into the trap and the hawk flew on. I contacted the Audubon Association to ask about ridding myself of this pest but was greeted with threats of Federal Imprisonment and some dribble about spending my remaining years making license plates I always did wonder who made those! I opted with ordering one of Jedd's "hawk globes" a detraction devise sold to ward off birds of prey. They are fifty + dollars but if this works its money well spent. Right?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, wow! So sorry you had such an exciting time of it! Very glad that none of your birds were injured although I'm sure they were plenty stressed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about all the additional stress brought on by Mrs. Cooper while you were recooperating.

I'm glad your birds are fine, quite an adventure!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a scare! You sure had a few close calls!

Please let us know how your hawk deterrant works out!

(yeah, I've been told that where license plates are born!  

Oh, yes...sure hope all goes well with your eye surgeries and you are seeming MUCH BETTER! The BETTER to see that ole hawk!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh wow! is right!! What an adventure to have while being vision impaired. And,
I might add, brave of you to go 'hand to foot' w/the hawk while not having
full vision. Is there any other releaser in your area that you could use in the 
future instead of the one that 'helped' w/this recent Cooper's Hawk?

I think there's another way of catching the hawks by using a pigeon as bait 
in a protected cage and the hawk traps in to get the pigeon from above. But 
you'd have to resolve the situation of who and where to release the hawk
to consider that as a remedy.

Thanks for your very interesting and entertaining description of your experience.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It sounds like we live in the same house, menagerie of creatures and all. [We are in the sqme city.]
I have had a similar problem with P.falcons and RT hawks. Until recently, the last 4 years or so, the birds of prey would arrive in May, stay around a few weeks and not reappear until November. Then they'd be gone until May. It was manageable because I knew about when to expect them. Then all changed. 




in 2000, I had a female P falcon get through the trap into my coop, [when I was still able to let the birds out] and she went on a killing spree. I couldn't believe that she was able to get through such a small space. Once in, she couldn't get out. She didn't eat anything but killed 8 of my beloved pigeons. I managed to get her into a kennel and took her to Sauvie's Island and let her go. She was back the next morning. In our area, the Audubon Society has had a positive impact on the return of these birds to our area. I see them every where. As beautiful as they are, the sight of a BOP fills me with dread.

You are very lucky there were no casualities and your pigeons are very lucky you were home that day . I'd say they're lucky you had eye surgery!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those are indeed some lucky pijies.

Charis, sorry to hear you'rs weren't so lucky.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow sounds like you have reallyt been busy with that Hawk. I am very happy that your pigeons are fine. I would if you can try not to let them fly for a bit in hopes the hawk will take off thinking _"no food there"_. I hope all is fine with your eyes and soon you will be back to ridding your property of that hawk. Yes if caught harming any federally protected bird you can go to prison.
Where I live the vet told us and many others to watch the sky for Red tails as they have been seen lifting small dogs and even cats off the ground and taking them away, but this was last year, and I don't have to worry about cats or small dogs as mine weighs 88 lbs  She is currently on a diet too. Good Luck 

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Your story got my heart pounding! Fantastic job. Now, talk about one being at the right place at the _right_ time! Great job, and thanks for the "visuals".


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I just had an encounter with a Cooper earlier this morning. Two of my birds are still out. Boy they sure are fast. My birds know when they are around though. I have never had one find his way into the loft, but I did find one in the patio one morning. Just sitting around with a few of my pigeons. Wondering which one he was going to eat, Im sure. I can't believe that you actually picked that hawk up without gloves. You might not have been able to see when he took a big chunck out of your hand, but you sure would have felt it. 

Good Luck with your hawk problem, 
Quick recovery for your eyes, 

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> ....... I have never had one find his way into the loft, but I did find one in the patio one morning. Just sitting around with a few of my pigeons. Wondering which one he was going to eat, Im sure. ........
> 
> Feather


Yikes, the nerve of that hawk!  

fp


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

First off, thanks for all the well wishes for my eye surgeries. I have recovered from the first two and am waiting for dates of the next four. The hawk is still attempting to feed from my loft, but I have managed to lock things down pretty well. My Homers think that their confinement is unjust bit they will thank me for it one day. My "Hawk Globe came from Jedd's the other day and I promptly sent a complaint of misinformation. As the add states in the catalog it is made of "polished aluminum". However what I rcieved was a garden sort Gazing Ball. HELLO! I live in Oregon, gazing balls do not last in our wet climate. And I can purchase the exact thing here but at a far less cost + no shipping. I'm sure they ment well. Feather, I hope your missing birds made it home???? I find it easier to handle smaller birds of prey without the gloves, they seem to be less agitated when handled this way. I have rescued many in the passed and never suffered injuries as long as I had no gloves and remained very calm. Animals really do know when a person means no harm. I will attempt to insert a photo of a youngster I rescued from inside our Light Rail facility.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a beautiful bird. Too bad they are not vegeterians, I would feed them all the greenies they would want 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> That is a beautiful bird. Too bad they are not vegeterians, I would feed them all the greenies they would want
> 
> Reti


My link to the picture says "pending approval".........I want to see it too!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

My link says pending approval as well. 

ptown wings,

My birds are home and untouched. That rascal (hawk) is really fast. I guess the pigeons are faster.

Looking forward to seeing your picture. I'm kind of afraid of them. They never smile at me!  I guess depending on the situation...you do what you have to do. But, I still think that picking one up would be the last thing on my list. You must be a Hawk Whisperer! That's it they never smile cuz I'm always yelling at them.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here you go, you should be able to see the pic now.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As long as he ain't in MY YARD!!! Cool looking though from a distance..........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's funny, Reti.
"Feed them all the greenies they want"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Unless something was changed, I can see the picture. That is one BEAUTY!

You are indeed, a Hawk Whisperer, Ptown Wings!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one gorgeous hunk of bird, look  at that tail! 

I sure wish they would change to a vegen diet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

all I can say is I love them but I hate them even more then I love them lol I loved them lots more before they ate my birds ,now its more of a love hate relationship  the "coopers" that I have around here are always messin with me too grrrr  give me a redtail any day but you can keep your sharpshineds an coopers


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

God did make his animals beautiful!

Feather


----------



## aspiritswings (Jan 7, 2008)

*hawk globes*

I too have been having alot of hawk activity, providing lunch for them so to speak. Tell me about the "hawk globe" & where I may get more information about them?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi aspiritswings, 

Welcome to the forum. I don't know about the Hawk Globe, but one year
I was told to hang old cds in my back yard to keep birds of prey at bay. I laughed, but I did it. It seemed to work for a couple of seasons.

So the theory must have something to do with reflection. My personal belief is that you are never 100% safe from a hawk attack. The method that keeps my birds safe is if the doors are busy, they have other places to hide. One of those places is my patio. 

Another thing when my birds are outside so am I. You can actually scare a Coopers Hawk to drop your bird.

Now as for the Peregrine Falcon, forget it, they don't scare. But I still believe that my pressence is a key element to my birds well being. Peregrines will knock your birds out of the sky, and you can always be there to retrieve them before it does.

Good luck with your problem, I hope I could help a little.


----------



## Moonvalley (Jan 6, 2008)

*~Coopers Hawks*

Here where I live the hawks are on overdrive this year. There are a lot more than usual, and there seems to be a shortage of their normal prey items.

A gentleman I met in the local club has lost a lot of homers- not just flying.

The Coopers are attacking cages and entering into buildings and attacking cages.

Relocation I think is in order here to an area with more food supply.

I am sorry for everyones losses- the earth is not in balance it seems.

We need to remember that animals as well as plants are important for the whole foodchain and earth/ It is time to require all people to grow in their space{fix the planning and zoning rules}. My 2 cents.

If all the beasts were
gone, men would die
from great loneliness of
spirit, for whatever
happens to the beasts
also happens to the man.
Seattle 1736-1866


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I guess lofts should have trap locks to prevent this.


----------

